# Cowboy shave.......



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

_An old cowboy walks into the barbershop for a shave and a haircut_
_and he tells the barber he can't get all his whiskers off because his__ cheeks are wrinkled from age.

 The barber gets a little wooden ball from a cup on the shelf and tells __the old cowboy to put it inside his cheek to spread out the skin.

 When he's finished, the old cowboy tells the barber that was the_
_cleanest shave he's had in years.__

 But he wanted to know what would have happened if he had_
_swallowed that little ball.

 The barber replied,"Just bring it back in a couple of days_
_like everyone else does".

_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

:holymoly:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2014)

View attachment 12066


----------



## kcvet (Dec 21, 2014)

God Bless Cowboys 
Cowboy: "Give me 3 packets of condoms, please."
Cashier: "Do you need a paper bag with that, sir?"
Cowboy: "Nah... She's purty good lookin'....."


----------



## Lyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Double Yuk!  :lofl:


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 21, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> _An old cowboy walks into the barbershop for a shave and a haircut_
> _and he tells the barber he can't get all his whiskers off because his__ cheeks are wrinkled from age.
> 
> The barber gets a little wooden ball from a cup on the shelf and tells __the old cowboy to put it inside his cheek to spread out the skin.
> ...



mmm,  nums.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

Excuse me; I've gotta spit.


----------

